# der_Grobi / Angry_Gr0bi / FullMetalGr0bi / Peter Katzinski



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2016)

Twitter (Archive)https://twitter.com/der_Grobi
Blogspot (Archive)https://twitter.com/der_Grobi
Google+ (Archive)https://plus.google.com/114296700295773933941
Youtube (Nothing on here sadly)





 Peter Katzinski
06925538840
Laubestr. 28
60594 Frankfurt, Sachsenhausen



 



 



 



 

Tweeting InnerPartisan about MRAs or something
https://twitter.com/der_Grobi/status/766718184955211776
http://archive.md/2VbjX



 



 

Rat King/ Other SJW Connections list:
1) Nora Reed
2) InnerPartisanhttp://archive.md/JVQsp
3) Matt Myers
4) Izzy Galvez
5) Alex Leal
6) Sarah Nyberg
7) Alison Rapp
 Ramona
9) SFtheWolf / Aaron Simpson


----------



## Cynical (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been wondering when this idiot would get a thread, he seems to attach himself like a leech to every SJW cause du jour.


----------



## Directing (Aug 21, 2016)

names himself for that guy, how mature.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 21, 2016)

He looks like a German Marjan.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2016)

trombonista said:


> He looks like a German Marjan.



lol, on the surface their personalities and politics and interests are different.

but they do share something besides similar looks. both marjan and this grobi guy: both want to be noticed by senpai.


----------



## selere (Aug 29, 2016)

What a loser, lmao.


----------



## 50K Death March (Aug 29, 2016)

Did this guy think by defending Alison he'd get some tail or something?

I mean come on why can't he more like his avatar, quiet, unassuming, jacking off silently when no one is watching.

Didn't he get the memo? It's get in the fucking mech shinji, not get in the fucking mentions.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 4, 2016)

He dogpiled some transwomen today at the behest of Nora RRRREEEd and has since deleted the tweets and started contemplating life.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)

Look at how fucking close he is to realizing the ratking is just a bunch of petty infighting among middle aged trannies.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 14, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Look at how fucking close he is to realizing the ratking is just a bunch of petty infighting among middle aged trannies.


I'm still hoping he chooses suicide.


----------



## selere (Dec 14, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> I'm still hoping he chooses suicide.



Dunno, he might still be able to be saved.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 8, 2017)

@CatParty capped something from this guy a bit ago, I forget where.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> @CatParty capped something from this guy a bit ago, I forget where.
> 
> View attachment 172314



*they're


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> @CatParty capped something from this guy a bit ago, I forget where.
> 
> View attachment 172314



It was back in Kiwi Farms Reviews page 95 or 96 iirc.

Also remember this Peter, we know where you live


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He dogpiled some transwomen today at the behest of Nora RRRREEEd and has since deleted the tweets and started contemplating life.


Congratulations, Shinji.



Hellfire said:


> @CatParty capped something from this guy a bit ago, I forget where.
> 
> View attachment 172314


Wikileaks isnt more competent than us. They are worse. Its as if deciding to go full in and join a cause makes you lose sight of everything practical.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 14, 2017)

Peter is sperging about the battery life on Nintendo products, surpisingly doesn't bring up Ali Rapp-senpai


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2017)

All these rat king manchildren are chimping about this guy.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> All these rat king manchildren are chimping about this guy.
> 
> View attachment 183806


These tweets are ironic considering his clique's reaction to Gamergate.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 8, 2017)

trombonista said:


> These tweets are ironic considering his clique's reaction to Gamergate.



Daily reminder that this guy is connected either directly or indirectly to Matt Myers and Izzy Galvez, who are most famous online for attempting to dox people over gamergate and failtrolling on twitter.


----------



## on a serious note (Mar 14, 2017)

He's not too bad looking, but seems to be both unhinged and as dumb as rocks.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 14, 2017)

@Jaimas, is Peter Katzinski aka twitter user der_grobi on the norasphere blockbot?


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @Jaimas, is Peter Katzinski aka twitter user der_grobi on the norasphere blockbot?



According to my checks, no.  

Norasphere blocker isn't a guilt-by-association list, it's a manual one whose users are implemented individually. Unless they're a frequent Nora backer or commentator, odds are good they're not on it. Was surprised to find Laurelai on it, actually.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 30, 2017)

https://twitter.com/der_Grobi/status/847530887453581313
http://archive.md/gGDtd

Here is Peter sperging out over some new Twitter update.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 30, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://twitter.com/der_Grobi/status/847530887453581313
> http://archive.md/gGDtd
> 
> Here is Peter sperging out over some new Twitter update.


It is pretty shit though


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 30, 2017)

D.Va said:


> It is pretty shit though



But is it really worth as many tweets as he gave us about it?


----------



## D.Va (Mar 30, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> But is it really worth as many tweets as he gave us about it?



Honestly? Yeah. If you're out of the loop this is a feature they've been A/B testing for a while. They have been wanting to remove @mentions from the Tweet text for some reason, so they've removed the @mention from the Tweet and stuck it in a separate header. You can tag up to 50 people (!) in a Tweet now.

Because @mentions are now totally separate from the message, if you want to do something as simple as _removing someone from the conversation_ you have to open a fucking modal and remove the user by clicking an x. It's a total UX/UI disaster.

My timeline is a mess of people complaining about this.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 6, 2017)

Cow crossover with fellow white male Riley Dennis


----------



## Hellfire (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 217154



I can kind of feel bad for him right now tbh. Shame he's kind of best friends with all the people who do these annoying hot takes on political issues.

Oh, and defended a pedo.


----------



## RogerWilcoTheFool (May 12, 2017)

Remind me to never view this guy's profile pic at night.


Spoiler





 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 







Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## D.Va (May 12, 2017)

Corbyn has good policies but anyone who has looked at UK politics for more than two minutes will tell you he is a wet blanket.

You want to talk about who is "solely responsible" for Brexit? What about Angela fucking Merkel, who Peter defended as being competent? She was the one who wanted to introduce incredibly controversial policies to the EU such as a unified army because she was so salty about Germany not being allowed to have one. Simple, single market with absolute freedom of movement? Nah, let's fuck up a good thing by opening the floodgates to millions of economic migrants with no desire to integrate, and then dump them on the rest of the EU because you were unwilling to handle them yourself despite your noble gesture. Yes I'm mad because retarded Germans fucked up a good thing.

And unlike Merkel, Cameron isn't a powerhungry shitbag which is why he resigned after the Brexit defeat.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 12, 2017)

RogerWilcoTheFool said:


> Remind me to never view this guy's profile pic at night.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow, some of those tweets. This one is showing insights in the wake of November that are eluding 80% of his party. There may be hope for this little rat.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 18, 2017)

https://twitter.com/der_Grobi/status/864983150308491266
http://archive.md/mjuXD

Peter is such on autist he tries to one-up people laughing at his creeper friend Tim Craig.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

He may REEEEE on IMC, but he also realized his party is doomed.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 18, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> but he also realized his party is doomed



He's not a Democrat, he's not even American. He's German.
And he thinks the Party is doomed because they aren't extreme enough for his liking.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> He's not a Democrat, he's not even American. He's German.
> And he thinks the Party is doomed because they aren't extreme enough for his liking.



How far left does he want to go, there's Nazism... Oh... Gotcha.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 10, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 22, 2017)

Halt die Fresse Grobi.

(Grobi, just stfu)


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 25, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Halt die Fresse Grobi.
> 
> (Grobi, just stfu)



Peter might be incapable of that


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 16, 2017)

Cow crossover. Mr. Harassment Christmas is one of those "[president I don't like] will declare himself king!" tinfoil hat guys.






He's triggered by people laughing at video game whales.








Still RRRREEEEEEing about Gamergate.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 7, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Angry_Gr0bi
http://archive.md/rR30j

No idea when this happened, but he was suspended (probably because he harassed somebody), new handle and archive is above.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 4, 2018)

Cow crossovers. @LordKaT


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 22, 2018)

Twitter losers are attacking Tara Strong, Mr. Harassment Christmas joins in.


----------



## LN 910 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover. Mr. Harassment Christmas is one of those "[president I don't like] will declare himself king!" tinfoil hat guys.
> 
> View attachment 336106
> 
> ...


You know when they break out the short.

Paragraph breaking.

Short sentences.

You know you got a chimpout.


----------



## c-no (May 26, 2018)

Never thought I'd see this sperg have a thread which also brings to mind the very salty tweets he's been spewing in the People who celebrate cancer death thread. Thank you @CatParty.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/people-who-celebrate-cancer-death.43508/page-2#post-3392834


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 27, 2018)

Crossover with Mr. Six feet tall & Ready


----------



## LN 910 (May 27, 2018)

Since no one's posted it here, I'll post the thread of the piece of shit mocking cancer death.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I swear to god, have I heard of Atheist's Delight (or Euphoria in this case) before? These male feminists/potential rapists all blend together in my head. Has the sister fister said anything about TB?








"I only wished for a quick and painless death" says the anime supervillain. 








Of course he retweeted this, because the most ironic thing in the world is insinuating TB's a bad person for a generic "get cancer" tweet while simultaneously mocking him for dying of cancer.


----------



## c-no (May 27, 2018)

2odastream said:


> Since no one's posted it here, I'll post the thread of the piece of shit mocking cancer death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may as well be a broken record in posting this but:



As for a little fun fact I just want to say related to Shinji here:
his mug @Feline Darkmage posted reminds me of this dude from a gay porno.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 29, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Angry_Gr0bi/status/1001293923233517569
http://archive.fo/7EEEk

Joining in Shrimpy's two minutes hate against Jim Sterling.


----------



## CatParty (May 29, 2018)




----------



## c-no (Jun 5, 2018)

Some spergings from the German Shinji:

Can't fix games journalism because its a GamerGate dogwhistle


 

Little background on this: some Twitter user named FourEcchiTasty posted a pic of a cop proposing to another cop at a Pride event. It was in Britain. While I only know of burgerland cops and the shitstorms they have such as shooting African American men, I'd have the assumption that Britbong cops would be seen as better either because they don't have that same sense of controvery as a burgerland cop or because FourEcchiTasty could be a Brit that may of liked having a little bragging rights over the UK in terms of cops. 


 

 

 
As a little side note: GG was the best thing for Quinn. It got her money and 15 minutes of fame but I guess the tweet is garbage since Gr0bi doesn't like lolcow Cheong and shitposter Mombot.

His sperging of Mombot got us name dropped but with /'s in between




While online activism can be a joke and it wouldn't be surprising you'd have some people use gay pride stuff as a means to get a pat on the back, I find the "stop dehumanzing Trump" bit to be a funny sperging. If laughing at Trump somehow makes keeps him in the White House, I guess one might need a "no fun allowed" sign if people try to make jokes about him.


 

Archives:
http://archive.md/5dgSS
http://archive.md/i4A6f
http://archive.md/2PdM8
http://archive.md/gGx0v
http://archive.md/UbcDe
http://archive.md/pLL2o


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 15, 2018)

4CHAN AND K*W*F*RMS, GockelGarbage


----------



## Jaiman (Jun 22, 2018)

The gravedancer is trying to take the moral high ground by spreading misinformation about Chloe Sagal's politically-motivated suicide.



http://archive.md/1Y9sh


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 22, 2018)

Jaiman said:


> The gravedancer is trying to take the moral high ground by spreading misinformation about Chloe Sagal's politically-motivated suicide.
> View attachment 479509
> http://archive.md/1Y9sh



I feel like I keep saying this to people about this guy. Dude's a fucking sociopath who only cares about "owning" us/GG/people who insulted him online in general. Dude isn't a trans ally by any stretch of the imagination. Peter only cares about being "woke" and putting himself above everyone else.


----------



## c-no (Jun 22, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> 4CHAN AND K*W*F*RMS, GockelGarbage
> View attachment 474118
> View attachment 474119
> View attachment 474120
> ...


Sperg about the fans of Total Biscuit and yet he never bothers to cite his claims beyond "there's an entire Soundcloud and his comments about Anita!!!!". Grobi's only true accomplishment in this is being a German sperg that keeps screeching ad infinium over this site and a dead game critic.



Jaiman said:


> The gravedancer is trying to take the moral high ground by spreading misinformation about Chloe Sagal's politically-motivated suicide.
> View attachment 479509
> http://archive.md/1Y9sh


Yes, we're totally an evil website that takes "lol kill yourself" to the extreme. It's not like Grobi could exagg- oh wait, he's managed to shown how much of an axe has to grind over this site. If we really were to kill people, we'd be doing more than getting public info that was posted on social media. We'd have to be like the piece of shit Couch Cuck if we were to even be anywhere as bad as Grobi claims. Speaking of Chloe's death, wasn't it over mental healthcare anyway and not some dead thread we had that talked about Chloe a few years back?



Feline Darkmage said:


> I feel like I keep saying this to people about this guy. Dude's a fucking sociopath who only cares about "owning" us/GG/people who insulted him online in general. Dude isn't a trans ally by any stretch of the imagination. Peter only cares about being "woke" and putting himself above everyone else.


And in those attempts to get on the high horse, he'll try to paint opposition as evil shitheels, as shown with his sperging tweets over Total Biscuit. An example of his sociopathy may as well be the entire gravedancing he did.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 24, 2018)

Jaiman said:


> The gravedancer is trying to take the moral high ground by spreading misinformation about Chloe Sagal's politically-motivated suicide.
> View attachment 479509
> http://archive.md/1Y9sh


What is it about being German (this guy, Kraut) that turns you into an incredibly vitriolic and hateful internet tough guy?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 24, 2018)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> What is it about being German (this guy, Kraut) that turns you into an incredibly vitriolic and hateful internet tough guy?



Well, they kind of have a history of violent fascism and hateful, genocidal beliefs stemming from totalitarianism that they appear not to have grown entirely out of.  Maybe it's just German nature to be that way.


----------



## c-no (Jun 24, 2018)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> What is it about being German (this guy, Kraut) that turns you into an incredibly vitriolic and hateful internet tough guy?


@Feline Darkmage did say this guy sounds like a sociopath along with stating he orbited Ali Rapp after she was fired from Nintendo. I joked about a Twitter sperg we have a thread on being an angry sounding German with his tweets but when looking at his tweets and comparing it to Grobi, Grobi would be the literal version of it.

Semper Fidelis to the horsefucker known as @Jaiman. Grobi made a response to Jai's tweet.
https://twitter.com/TangerinePone/status/1010707108176760832


Spoiler









Grobi really does fulfill that angry German stereotype.


Spoiler








The more Grobi spergs over TB and uses the childish names, the more one can feel convinced that Grobi felt TB broke into Grobi's home and broke shit. Grobi's claims of TB hurting people amounted up to Anita sperging and some Soundcloud he didn't even link.


----------



## D.Va (Jun 24, 2018)

For context: in an interview someone referred to beloved cow Narcissa Wright as Cosmo. We're covering this in the AGDQ thread.

queer_queenie is a troon I muted a long time ago because it's just the usual void screeching and he doesn't really stick out that much, but I love the threat. _stop deadnaming or I, uhh, won't donate to charity!_


----------



## c-no (Jun 24, 2018)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 480797
> View attachment 480798
> 
> For context: in an interview someone referred to beloved cow Narcissa Wright as Cosmo. We're covering this in the AGDQ thread.
> ...


Seeing queer_queenie pop up a few times makes one wonder if they're enough of a sperg to get a thread or at least a mention. A good example of queenie sperging was bitching on how an interview over Cyberpunk 2077 must of been sexist or transphobic.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 24, 2018)

Apparently GDQ isn't enough of a safe space lol are you people kidding. They cleaned up "toxicity" by banning people for wearing hats and even for dragging on a joke too long. It wasn't even a bigoted joke either. This video covers several incidents





A bit off topic yeah but it really puts into perspective how no measures will ever be good enough for people as "woke" as our salty German Shinji.


----------



## Jaimas (Jun 30, 2018)

Dear god, this retard. Been tracking him a while.

Anti-GG cows, by themselves, are a dime a dozen, and if you've seen one screeching autist whining about Gamergate years after it stopped being a thing, general consensus is that you've seen most of them. Sometimes, while a man is slaving away in the Autism mines, hoping to find nuggets of idiocy which which to feed his fellow Kiwis, it's easy to lose hope. That's when you have a lolcow like der gr0bi who can then cough forth a verbal bowel movement that can _change a man's life_.

Gr0bi is demonstrably _insane_. Anyone who diverges even a millimeter from party line, including his own side, will be savaged by this asshole, but all of this is second compared to what Gr0bi sees as the biggest sin one can commit: _Being a fucking centrist_. Also civility makes you a nazi, and anything other than complete capitulation to his talking points makes you an enemy. He enters fucking psychopathic twitter rampages like nothing else, and will happily throw everything at a given user for the most fucking minor of offenses:




































Dude has to have high blood pressure at this point. I don't think there's enough lol calm down on this entire planet for the guy.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 30, 2018)

"Two things can be irredeemably bad at the same time"

Like you and Graham, Peter. Like you and Graham both. Two peas in a stupid, angry, spiteful little pod. And that's one more Pea than Graham still has in his own pod if you catch my drift.  (@Judge Holden)


----------



## c-no (Jul 1, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Dear god, this retard. Been tracking him a while.
> 
> Anti-GG cows, by themselves, are a dime a dozen, and if you've seen one screeching autist whining about Gamergate years after it stopped being a thing, general consensus is that you've seen most of them. Sometimes, while a man is slaving away in the Autism mines, hoping to find nuggets of idiocy which which to feed his fellow Kiwis, it's easy to lose hope. That's when you have a lolcow like der gr0bi who can then cough forth a verbal bowel movement that can _change a man's life_.
> 
> ...


This shit's so spastic it makes one wonder if Grobi has some sort of eternal aneurysm. I don't know much of Boogie other than him just having a thread and his tweets about GG in light of TB's passing got some angry tweets from people like Grobi and Rory but this long diatribe of Grobi's comes off as nothing more than angry fart huffing over Grobi sperging about centrist, GamerGate, and a fat gamer.



Feline Darkmage said:


> "Two things can be irredeemably bad at the same time"
> 
> Like you and Graham, Peter. Like you and Graham both. Two peas in a stupid, angry, spiteful little pod. And that's one more Pea than Graham still has in his own pod if you catch my drift.  (@Judge Holden)


One would wonder how much Graham could be like Grobi because there's no way one could be this autistic unless Graham just does it differently.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 1, 2018)

How can someone be so angry all the time?


----------



## Jaiman (Jul 7, 2018)

trombonista said:


> How can someone be so angry all the time?


It gets him asspats on twitter.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 7, 2018)

Peter has been sperging out about Jessica Price and is sticking up along with the likes of Randy Pitchford.


 


 

Here he is having some self awareness that not everybody "targetted" by GamerGate is a good person. He's talking about Brianna Wu here in particular.
https://twitter.com/Angry_Gr0bi/status/1015396705074851840
http://archive.fo/tOlcm

Now if only he'd learn that about people like Ali Rapp or Sarah Butts that he elevated onto pedestals and turned into martyrs for his autistic internet crusade.


----------



## c-no (Jul 8, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Peter has been sperging out about Jessica Price and is sticking up along with the likes of Randy Pitchford.
> View attachment 490318
> View attachment 490319
> 
> ...


Grobi gets a crossover with InnerPartisan.



GG's end goal according to angry German Shinji is to get people GG doesn't like fired, even though GG has been dead and all that's left of the pro's are spergs on Twitter and Reddit. German Whorf thinks German Shinji has a good point yet one points out this sounds like a complete fantasy for either Germans.


 
http://archive.md/4gw6S

Also that "moral side" sounds like "right side". All that said, I can't help but think the whole "getting rid of people you don't like" or "complaining about these games because devs" shtick these people complain gamers would do can be hypocritical considering these people could also bitch about games or developers because those have people with politics and such they wouldn't like, such as Vavra being pro-GG or that Last Night dev making some old tweets that would not really reflect the game he's making.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 12, 2018)

Cow crossover. He's still butthurt that Alison Rapp got caught prostituting herself as "Maria Mint" (in addition to her husband, who was "Beau Parker") and was fired. "K*/w*/f*rms"


----------



## c-no (Jul 12, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover. He's still butthurt that Alison Rapp got caught prostituting herself as "Maria Mint" (in addition to her husband, who was "Beau Parker") and was fired. "K*/w*/f*rms"
> View attachment 494357
> View attachment 494358


The Alison Rapp shit is something he'll never let go of. And since this is brought out by Jessica Price being fired from ArenaNet, it wouldn't be surprising if he crawls out of the woodwork to say her firing was because of misogynerds and not because she acted like an ass on Twitter.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 494751View attachment 494752View attachment 494753View attachment 494754
> View attachment 494759
> View attachment 494760
> View attachment 494761
> View attachment 494762


Did Scarlett Johansen do something to make him angry? If Phil Fish's words are also going to be his mantra, Grobi should burn all his electronic toys while he's at it. They don't stop him from sounding like an angry German.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 14, 2018)

c-no said:


> Did Scarlett Johansen do something to make him angry?



She's playing a troon in an upcoming movie because she's a woman with brand recognition and is hot, and Grobi is enraged because this means a job that could have gone to an actual tranny is not available, despite the fact that no actual tranny would have anywhere near the draw.

I'm not joking. Watch his feed. He's fucking insane.



CatParty said:


> View attachment 494751View attachment 494752View attachment 494753View attachment 494754
> View attachment 494759
> View attachment 494760
> View attachment 494761
> View attachment 494762



One thing that's not changed since the Autism Holy War is the fact that these assholes have absolute fucking contempt for video games as a medium if they don't control it. If they don't dictate the terms, they believe it deserves to be _destroyed_. How fucked up is that?

There's other, equally fucked-up ways you see this mindset manifest in real time, too: The existence of a marketplace wherein a customer can buy what they want and support what they want or not, based solely upon their own choices, is an alien concept to these lunatics, as is the practice of not shitting where you eat (I.E. not pissing off the customerbase that pays your fucking salary).

Everything _must _be politics, _must_ be agenda driven, must subordinate fun and enjoyment for the sake of narrative. _Forever_.
That's a fucking insane way to live.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 14, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> She's playing a troon in an upcoming movie because she's a woman with brand recognition and is hot, and Grobi is enraged because this means a job that could have gone to an actual tranny is not available, despite the fact that no actual tranny would have anywhere near the draw.



She quit because of the harassment, so the troon movie will probably be cancelled since nobody wants to watch some ugly-ass fat troll of a troon for two hours.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 6, 2018)

CatParty said:


>



He literally believes that if someone gets "harassed" and are on his side they should be protected. His thoughts on cause and effect are skewed in such a way that he believes that if there was never a "harassment campaign" (meaning people making fun of the dumb shit people do online) then the company who fired the employee would have somehow never found out and Rapp and Price would still be working.

Or that it's justified to go to bat white-knighting for someone because two wrongs do make a right. More specifically to him: the second "wrong" of publicizing someones initial fuckup retroactively makes the original wrong "right".


----------



## c-no (Aug 12, 2018)

Grobi's sperging about some Batman film being fascist.
http://archive.md/NJzft
https://twitter.com/Angry_Gr0bi/status/1028810008409120768



Isn't TDK just a movie about a man using a deep voice beating up criminals or does German Shinji actually have some good, coherent point? And since the sperging mentions Occupy Wall Street, one can't help but lol considering what it all amounted up to: rather than doing something to corporations, it just fizzled out but Grobi is giving me the idea it sounds as badass as Bane.

http://archive.md/ns1ej
Sperging about Bethesda.


 
I like to crack jokes about Todd Howard and Bethesda like anyone else but Grobi should be directing his shit at Zenimax since when people think of Bethsda and TES and Fallout, they're thinking more of Todd Howard and Bethesda Game Studios. Said success Bethesda got with TES first lied with old school RPG nerds then by the time Morrowind comes, it's the modding scene that helps cement it (at least with those that can get access to mods). Plus, wasn't Evil Within made after Tango was bought by Bethesda?

Also, rt'ing Clawshrimpy who goes "Fuck Bethesda" because of that demon "mortal challenged" joke.


 
Technically, Bethesda can be counted as least worst since they at least managed to give us modding tools and the like, at least until once Fallout 76 is released.

He also still hangs on to that autistic screeching over vidya if these RT's are anything to go by.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 12, 2018)

c-no said:


> Grobi's sperging about some Batman film being fascist.
> http://archive.md/NJzft
> https://twitter.com/Angry_Gr0bi/status/1028810008409120768
> View attachment 517663
> ...



That is a _lot_ of Autism for one batch of Tweet captures, so I'll break some of these down.

1. Dark Knight is literally a good action flick with some fantastic performances and _that's fucking it_. At no point does anything Gr0bi claim happen. He quite literally is making this shit up. The fucking biggest issue of TDK's narrative - that what he does to pursue the Joker means using extraordinary means - _is fucking portrayed as a bad thing, _a gigantic, if ultimately necessary overreach. 

Also Obama was five times worse about domestic spying than Bush was. Also drone strikes. Fucking look it up.


2. Gr0bi actually has a point here - he's referring to Bethesda's HR department trying to argue that there's no right to resell games, but... Y'know we settled that shit in both the 80s (with Nintendo v. Blockbuster) and more recently with the secondhand textbook market. They have no fucking case. Laugh at them and move on. But no, Gr0bi's gotta pontificate, arguing that Bethesda deserves scorn for snatching up good studios and having good timing and deserves hate otherwise. While also declaring Wolfenstein II is good because fuck everything.


3. Fucking Clawshrimpy pretending to be offended for the sake of internet brownie points. I swear to god I'm going to become rich when I invent a device that administers electric shocks to anyone who tries to inflate a stupid non-issue into an outrage mob on Social Media. I'll make a fucking _packet_.


4. Do I need to get into how fucking stupid using random unsourced fucking posts from 8chan from 4 years ago is, just to score a gotcha against a Hashtag that basically doesn't exist these days except for watchdogging? Probably not, but in case I do, Total Biscuit was a major voice against all of those things and you declared him to be satan, but don't let consistency get in the way of your retardation now, you fucking hacks.


----------



## c-no (Aug 13, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> That is a _lot_ of Autism for one batch of Tweet captures, so I'll break some of these down.
> 
> 1. Dark Knight is literally a good action flick with some fantastic performances and _that's fucking it_. At no point does anything Gr0bi claim happen. He quite literally is making this shit up. The fucking biggest issue of TDK's narrative - that what he does to pursue the Joker means using extraordinary means - _is fucking portrayed as a bad thing, _a gigantic, if ultimately necessary overreach.
> 
> ...


It's the most one can find from Gr0bi's Twitter. The rest is just some rt's and him talking about having fun with Xenoblade.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 13, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> 2. Gr0bi actually has a point here - he's referring to Bethesda's HR department trying to argue that there's no right to resell games, but... Y'know we settled that shit in both the 80s (with Nintendo v. Blockbuster) and more recently with the secondhand textbook market. They have no fucking case. Laugh at them and move on. But no, Gr0bi's gotta pontificate, arguing that Bethesda deserves scorn for snatching up good studios and having good timing and deserves hate otherwise. While also declaring Wolfenstein II is good because fuck everything.



Bethesda probably isn't shit to these people because of the no-reselling bs they're pulling, but due to being "problematic".


----------



## c-no (Aug 13, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Bethesda probably isn't shit to these people because of the no-reselling bs they're pulling, but due to being "problematic".


Grobi looked to be the only one complaining about Bethesda that was not over Doom Eternal aside from RT'ing Clawshrimpy. Then again as @Jaimas has said, Grobi is going overboard on this.

Crossposting from the innerpartisan thread without comment.



 
Does Jack even agree with the assessment? I'd imagine him more being busy in either getting drunk due to all the shit his site has or just having fuck you money if Twitter ever gave him that.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 19, 2018)

c-no said:


> Crossposting from the innerpartisan thread without comment.
> View attachment 523190
> Does Jack even agree with the assessment? I'd imagine him more being busy in either getting drunk due to all the shit his site has or just having fuck you money if Twitter ever gave him that.



*GREAT MOMENTS IN IDIOCY #0419:*
*Problem: *Twitter has started banning leftist accounts that are openly being harassing under the very rules they demanded be adopted to curtail "dehumanizing speech."
*Logical Analysis: *Maybe you shouldn't be advocating for said policies when they have the propensity for blowing up in your face.
*Idiot Conclusion: *OBVIOUSLY JACK IS _PRO-NAZI_!!!


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 30, 2018)

This guy is gonna outrage himself into an early grave.


----------



## c-no (Sep 1, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> *GREAT MOMENTS IN IDIOCY #0419:
> Problem: *Twitter has started banning leftist accounts that are openly being harassing under the very rules they demanded be adopted to curtail "dehumanizing speech."
> *Logical Analysis: *Maybe you shouldn't be advocating for said policies when they have the propensity for blowing up in your face.
> *Idiot Conclusion: *OBVIOUSLY JACK IS _PRO-NAZI_!!!


Any attempt at putting the rules on all groups and not just one would likely be seen as "pro-Nazi" by these guys. Plus if you made alts to circumvent a ban like IP did a couple times, you are actually breaking a rule. All that said, one would be surprised to see them not just switch over to Mastodon like the other Twitter spergs that are switching over.



trombonista said:


> This guy is gonna outrage himself into an early grave.


Considering he outraged himself over TotalBiscuit, thinking the Farms was 100% behind the death of Chloe, and thinking a line meant to be a jab at corporations using patronizing speech is meant to court to the alt-right, it wouldn't be surprising if said early grave was somehow losing his Twitter account.

Edit: Grobi has a conversation with a fellow German rat king on how narrative focused games always existed. Grobi brings up Planescape as an example.


 

In the second half of this conversation, he spergs on how the medium devolved, simply because of the GAMERS think a narrative game that pretends to "do more than say guns good, do shoot pls". is a threat.




"Obama didn't stop the GOP from gerrymandering"


 


Sperging about the gamers because of a few screenshots that have edgelords.


 

Can't get over Stalin's being rehabilitated without bringing 4Chan Nazis.


 

Stuck in hell because of some trend of firing devs (which I haven't even heard of yet).


 

Interest in the Predator movie or show is gone because autism. Also the b movie will be problematic


 

 
As for retweets he makes:
He rt's the sloth that game companies must really of approved GG because the latter was a good attack dog.


 


RT's some sort of capitalism tweet


 

RT's Price


 

Not being into politics is PRIVILEGE


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 7, 2018)

Does Gr0bi _like_ anything? He seems to seeth with unfathomable contempt for everything associated with every hobby.


----------



## c-no (Sep 7, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Does Gr0bi _like_ anything? He seems to seeth with unfathomable contempt for everything associated with every hobby.


He's a German man who can't play video games without REEEEEing over some edgelord saying edgy shit or feeling how part of vidya devolved just because part of his Twitter seems devoted to shrieking over an autistic subset of gamers.


----------



## mrdk_04 (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah, it's not as if obnoxiously calling out people on twitter for perceived/miniscule mistakes comes across as unnecessary or moralfagging. 
Why do these people think that twitter is a space where they can say whatever they want, whenever they want just because of a disclaimer "This is not work-related" when you're obviously on a public account with your name displayed for all to see? 
It's not hard, just shut up, stop virtue signalling and pretending to help people through the internet.
If you'd actually cared, you'd join a movement, a party, or do anything besides constantly hating your enemies instead of loving your downtrodden. You're not standing up for anyone, you merely say that you are.
"Everything is political", truly totalitarian thinking. Not everyone is as obsessed as you are.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Sep 8, 2018)

c-no said:


> Grobi has a conversation with a fellow German rat king on how narrative focused games always existed. Grobi brings up Planescape as an example.
> View attachment 536682
> 
> In the second half of this conversation, he spergs on how the medium devolved, simply because of the GAMERS think a narrative game that pretends to "do more than say guns good, do shoot pls". is a threat.
> ...


Okay, first if all, for all it's amount of dialogue Planescape was not a novel, there were immense amounts of meaningful narrative choices, you didn't just follow trough a story, there was exploration and dungeon crawling, as essential to experience as dialogues.

Second, I'm pretty sure there are Stalinists and Maoists because leftists are as susceptible to personality cult and big men theory as right wingers, worshipping psychopaths and tyrants because they "made hard choices" and pulled trough hard times or insurmountable challenges (at expense of their own people, most of the time).

Finally thus is some revisionist shit, companies did condemn harassment during gamergate, big companies like Blizzard or EA. They didn't go further into denouncement because all these controversies are just murky waters and no competent PR manager would let you get involved in them. I'm pretty sure companies embracing harassment as tool is just another of socialist loon conspiracy theories - if their imagination remains as active, they'll eventually devolve into their own pizzagate with bosses raping babies of proletariat to keep workers in line.


----------



## c-no (Sep 8, 2018)

Stock Photo James said:


> Okay, first if all, for all it's amount of dialogue Planescape was not a novel, there were immense amounts of meaningful narrative choices, you didn't just follow trough a story, there was exploration and dungeon crawling, as essential to experience as dialogues.
> 
> Second, I'm pretty sure there are Stalinists and Maoists because leftists are as susceptible to personality cult and big men theory as right wingers, worshipping psychopaths and tyrants because they "made hard choices" and pulled trough hard times or insurmountable challenges (at expense of their own people, most of the time).
> 
> Finally thus is some revisionist shit, companies did condemn harassment during gamergate, big companies like Blizzard or EA. They didn't go further into denouncement because all these controversies are just murky waters and no competent PR manager would let you get involved in them. I'm pretty sure companies embracing harassment as tool is just another of socialist loon conspiracy theories - if their imagination remains as active, they'll eventually devolve into their own pizzagate with bosses raping babies of proletariat to keep workers in line.


Looking at Planescape, I wouldn't be surprised if Grobi uses it just to say how gaming devolved thanks to the gamers. The fact he doesn't really mention narrative choices being meaningful makes one doubt if he even knows what really makes Planescape great beyond NOVEL SIZE DIALOGUE.

The fact you do have leftist being susceptible to personality cults just like right wingers is likely to fly over Grobi's head. Tankies probably aren't real to him or if they are, he probably can't fall on that if it means he couldn't try to shove 4Chan trolls into his spergins.

The whole revisionism Gorbi rt'd from the Sloth is a funny thing since as you not only mention it being murky waters, bigger gaming companies also wouldn't care. Them liking GG would also go against the fact some of these companies actually would have people that were against GG. It's also ironic they do revisionism while sperging about people not believing exactly in what these hanger-ons think GG was beyond just some autistic screeching between them and some gamers. As AnOminous said, most gamers wouldn't really know of GamerGate but it is funny seeing people like Grobi, InnerPartisan, and other spergs say how the gamers terrible just because they only have one window where they see some multiplayer FPS sperg drop some slur or seeing how some gamers complain about a puddle in a Spiderman game. Meanwhile, other gamers are just busy playing games despite these spergs and their gamer tm counterparts sperg.


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 8, 2018)

Stock Photo James said:


> Finally thus is some revisionist shit, companies did condemn harassment during gamergate, big companies like Blizzard or EA. They didn't go further into denouncement because all these controversies are just murky waters and no competent PR manager would let you get involved in them. I'm pretty sure companies embracing harassment as tool is just another of socialist loon conspiracy theories - if their imagination remains as active, they'll eventually devolve into their own pizzagate with bosses raping babies of proletariat to keep workers in line.



Funny you  bring this up.

During GG a huge number of companies voiced support for the hashtag in everything but name. If you look through archives on pretty much any site where GG had an actual presence, it's the same thing over and over: Devs under cover of anonymity basically going: "We can't support this officially, but we're fucking glad you're doing it because fuck these guys." Bro Team Pill was particularly enlightening as he did a huge number of interviews with devs who refused to be named, both Pro-GG and otherwise, and with a lone exception most were GG Neutral to friendly. And that's when you _don't _count the numerous devs that publicly supported it, like Brad Wardell or TFYC.

There's a reason for this, and that's because at the end of the day, GG supporters _are paying fucking customers_, and they're the ones who can (and will) make or break your product. Seriously, if you stick to your guns at all against the shrieking idiot brigade, watch how fast the old GG supporter bracket will throw their sheckels your way in support. 

And it's not hard to see why - the indie gaming press is fucking worthless and will take potshots at your product for any perceived offense they can find. Hell, they can throw full support behind a game and it will move less than 4000 copies. "Polygon/Kotaku Hates It!" May as well be a selling point on your box by now, and smarter devs are taking full advantage. Take Devolver Digital's #MechAmericaGreatAgain for instance.


----------



## c-no (Sep 8, 2018)

mrdk_04 said:


> Yeah, it's not as if obnoxiously calling out people on twitter for perceived/miniscule mistakes comes across as unnecessary or moralfagging.
> Why do these people think that twitter is a space where they can say whatever they want, whenever they want just because of a disclaimer "This is not work-related" when you're obviously on a public account with your name displayed for all to see?
> It's not hard, just shut up, stop virtue signalling and pretending to help people through the internet.
> If you'd actually cared, you'd join a movement, a party, or do anything besides constantly hating your enemies instead of loving your downtrodden. You're not standing up for anyone, you merely say that you are.
> "Everything is political", truly totalitarian thinking. Not everyone is as obsessed as you are.


Twitter is pretty much the platform where it's an open echo-chamber for them to sperg, whether it's Homer sperging on how feminism is ruining the world or Grobi here sperging about the gamers tm ruining his hobby. Joining a movement would accomplish something but for some people, they're either lazy or they think going on Twitter is just virtue signal is just as important. The "everything is political" thinking sounds autistic in of itself. Sure politics is ingrained in our society but for some if not many of us, we'd like to not hear about shit like Trump ever five minutes.



Jaimas said:


> Funny you  bring this up.
> 
> During GG a huge number of companies voiced support for the hashtag in everything but name. If you look through archives on pretty much any site where GG had an actual presence, it's the same thing over and over: Devs under cover of anonymity basically going: "We can't support this officially, but we're fucking glad you're doing it because fuck these guys." Bro Team Pill was particularly enlightening as he did a huge number of interviews with devs who refused to be named, both Pro-GG and otherwise, and with a lone exception most were GG Neutral to friendly. And that's when you _don't _count the numerous devs that publicly supported it, like Brad Wardell or TFYC.
> 
> ...


And yet despite being neutral to friendly, you don't really see much of bigger game publishers using GG as some attack dog. If GG were an attack dog to this day, EA could be doing lootboxes and not have BFV being shat on in many ways.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 11, 2018)

I'd love to see someone reply to one of Pete's tweets with "lol calm down."


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 11, 2018)

trombonista said:


> I'd love to see someone reply to one of Pete's tweets with "lol calm down."



Dude has hyperventilating meltdowns if someone's too centrist. It'd be fucking amazing.


----------



## LN 910 (Sep 12, 2018)

c-no said:


> Any attempt at putting the rules on all groups and not just one would likely be seen as "pro-Nazi" by these guys. Plus if you made alts to circumvent a ban like IP did a couple times, you are actually breaking a rule. All that said, one would be surprised to see them not just switch over to Mastodon like the other Twitter spergs that are switching over.
> 
> 
> Considering he outraged himself over TotalBiscuit, thinking the Farms was 100% behind the death of Chloe, and thinking a line meant to be a jab at corporations using patronizing speech is meant to court to the alt-right, it wouldn't be surprising if said early grave was somehow losing his Twitter account.
> ...


I've never heard of Planetscape and it was probably shit. Imaging dying on that hill, if he wants narrative focused games go play Detroit (but that would probably trigger him because you get to play as a cop).


----------



## c-no (Sep 12, 2018)

trombonista said:


> I'd love to see someone reply to one of Pete's tweets with "lol calm down."


Doing that is likely to anger Grobi who would think you must be some alt-right gamer and not just some rando who thinks he really could just take a chill pill and keep playing Xenoblade.



Jaimas said:


> Dude has hyperventilating meltdowns if someone's too centrist. It'd be fucking amazing.


Centrist are the devil to anyone far to the left or right. I wouldn't be surprised if he thinks every centrist must be some bootlickers for Nazis.



2odastream said:


> I've never heard of Planetscape and it was probably shit. Imaging dying on that hill, if he wants narrative focused games go play Detroit (but that would probably trigger him because you get to play as a cop).


Planescape is pretty much just a D&D game where you get a shit ton of "updated my journal" and dialogue. It's actually not that bad. Better than walking simulators for sure but he (and InnerPartisan since they both conversed over narrative focused games) may as well just die on the hills of trying to sound deep with vidya when all video games truly amount to in the end is just being a hobby of playing electronic toys.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 21, 2018)

"RRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 21, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> "RRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE"
> View attachment 572881
> View attachment 572884
> View attachment 572885



There is not enough *lol calm down* on this entire _planet_ for this guy.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Oct 21, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> "RRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE"
> View attachment 572881
> View attachment 572884
> View attachment 572885


How does a German living in Germany even begin to care this much about American politics? I'm betting on him just picking up the topic because that's what gets you the most outrage points on twitter and allows you to be the angriest you can be and still have it be socially acceptable.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 21, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/21/us/politics/transgender-trump-administration-sex-definition.html

It seems like this is what everyone's getting worked up about. Disagree with it, thats good. Oppose it, write letters to representatives and others in government to persuade them not to go through with this. (Which wouldn't work for Katzinski, since he's in Europe and not the USA where this is happening) 

But the one thing you don't do is fearmonger and compare some dumb shit trying to change legal definitions of things, to the holocaust. Because it'll be very inconvenient and discriminatory at most, but definitely doesn't seem to involve any rounding up and/or gassing.


----------



## GethN7 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> "RRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE"
> View attachment 572881
> View attachment 572884
> View attachment 572885



It's worth having Trump as president just to get salt this pure to sample.


----------



## c-no (Oct 22, 2018)

A GOG tweet triggered Herr Sperg.
http://archive.md/cLJyq

Not the first time. Back when GOG got shit on by Twitter spergs because a rip in games journalism tweet, Grobi went on a little tirade about it because it must mean GOG was courting GamerGate.


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 22, 2018)

c-no said:


> A GOG tweet triggered Herr Sperg.
> http://archive.md/cLJyq
> 
> Not the first time. Back when GOG got shit on by Twitter spergs because a rip in games journalism tweet, Grobi went on a little tirade about it because it must mean GOG was courting GamerGate.



This is someone about to hit thirty, by the way.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 22, 2018)

After reading this entire thread, all I can say is that I hope he gets a heart attack and falls off a cliff.


Jaimas said:


> This is someone about to hit thirty, by the way.


Truly pathetic. Let the brain dead sociopath drool on his keyboard as we continue laughing at him.


----------



## c-no (Oct 23, 2018)

Crossposting Hellfire since this post is focused on Grobi.



Hellfire said:


> "fucking bronies still go around stalking and harassing people who don't like them, or call them creeps, huh?"
> View attachment 573984
> View attachment 573986
> View attachment 573987
> ...


Because using some hashtag is really terrible. Also it's about ethics in hashtags and gaming platforms. It's hard for people like Grobi, Vasco, or all might time to enjoy GOG without sperging over some tweet.





These are from earlier this month:
I'd bet the "brutal" is because the spacetwinks thinks selling Kingdom Come or Witcher 3 must be courting GG. If that's the case, these people are no better than anti-SJW's they would complain about. Also note Grobi still has to be salty over Total Biscuit, which may contribute to what may as well be his hatred of GOG, along with bringing up GamerGate because ironically he can't let go of it.




Part 2 of the tweet chain. I find the pathetic shits part funny when this man himself is fueld on being outraged and reactionary. Also if Grobi were to see this: People use GOG because they want video games. I'm sure a few trans people and homo people aren't going to give much of a rat's ass over some tweets when they want to get some old ass games.




"obnoxious" because somehow that was mean.


 

And some old Tweets that should of been posted here back when they were made.
He bitches about GOG because of a Postal 2 tweet.
http://archive.md/0gcrB

He bitches about Cyberpunk 2077.
http://archive.md/PwRgj


Grobi is done with GOG now. Not because it's like Steam with shovelware but because of some tweets and other junk along with endorsing Total Biscuit. Because of all of these, he thinks GOG must be okay with GamerGate. I know I'd be beating @Jaiman to death in repeating this but Grobi fits the bill well in that he should be check into an asylum.

To end this post, his mug.



https://archive.md/WN7kg
Beneath a face that tries to look all chill is a man filled with a lot of tard rage over vidya gaems because of some dead hashtag from 4 years ago and from some Tweets an intern at GOG has made.

Edit: he apparently use to like MLP but bronies undid that, not just because of deviancy of bronies but because of neo-nazis.


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 23, 2018)

Someone needs to tweet this guy "lol calm down."


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 23, 2018)

Is he happy about anything?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 23, 2018)

trombonista said:


> Is he happy about anything?


No. He runs on pure sociopathic rage.


----------



## c-no (Oct 23, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Someone needs to tweet this guy "lol calm down."


Doing that would get him to think it must be the gamers telling his calm down.



REGENDarySumanai said:


> No. He runs on pure sociopathic rage.


Anger is the only emotion he seems to have. He's like an angrier, beardless version of InnerPartisan. Only difference is that InnerPartisan makes up some hot takes even if he's angry. Grobi on the other hand always seems to have stick lodged up his ass.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 23, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Someone needs to tweet this guy "lol calm down."


Since he's a cisgender German, I want someone to tell him to stay in his lane.


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2018)

Grobi ranting about the gamers because one of them went "no Steam, no buy", followed by assumptions of tism one expect from the gamers of Twitter.
https://twitter.com/Angry_Gr0bi/status/1071533713459171328


 
His head may as well keep spinning since he fails to realize what he highlighted is simply the opinion a few individual gamers would hold.
https://twitter.com/Angry_Gr0bi/status/1071543485881290753


 

As a means to counter Grobi's sperging: I wouldn't doubt most gamers would go "no Steam, no buy" either because they don't want to juggle another account for another platform or said platform doesn't have enough games to warrant making an account. Even then, some of the games seen for the launcher is shit one could already own by now on Steam. But hey, Grobi just wants to bitch about the gamers in how they must be "anti-developer" and galaxy brained. It may as well be funny since this is coming from a man who went "REEEEEEE" at GoG just because they had an intern use some lgbt  hashtag for video games and because of a Postal 2 tweet which in his galaxy German brain meant they must be sucking up to GamerGate.

Leaving what Grobi quoted for any that would want to see the tism and how much of Grobi's claims even hold up.
https://twitter.com/SuperMeatBoy/status/1071502864927735808


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 8, 2018)

c-no said:


>



Irony police, arrest this man.

The last person who should be complaining about people demanding companies bow down before their whims, it'd be an SJW who demanded Nintendo cater to his whims and continue to employ someone who publicly violated their employment contracts by having a 2nd job that went against their family friendly image.


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Irony police, arrest this man.
> 
> The last person who should be complaining about people demanding companies bow down before their whims, it'd be an SJW who demanded Nintendo cater to his whims and continue to employ someone who publicly violated their employment contracts by having a 2nd job that went against their family friendly image.


Let's not forget him bitching about GOG and thinking it's no better than Steam when it offered enough games to act as a contender against Gaben.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 8, 2018)

This fucking guy.

For a moment let's ignore that each Steamlike platform has its own issues, use lots of HD space to install, and and can cause incompatibility issues between one another, and that each requires its own login and litany of nonsense to deal with and more companies to potentially have your goddamn credit card information. 

What he fails to understand is that so many of these platforms boil down less to "we're gonna compete with Steam you guys," and more "We no longer have to worry about quality control because all community access and game access is done entirely through us; also no refunds."

He doesn't get that it takes more than a digital service that's good for the devs to be successful; it has to be good for the fucking _customers_, and since Gr0bi hates those, and indeed, seems to hate fun, levity, coffee, socks, the color orange, and everyone who doesn't ideologically fall in 100% lockstep with him, he'll never understand why people are hesitant to get on-board the bandwagon. Fucking GOG and Steam _earned_ their fucking place, by being respectful of their customers first and foremost.

Then again, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised, considering he hates capitalism.


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> This fucking guy.
> 
> For a moment let's ignore that each Steamlike platform has its own issues, use lots of HD space to install, and and can cause incompatibility issues between one another, and that each requires its own login and litany of nonsense to deal with and more companies to potentially have your goddamn credit card information.
> 
> ...


While the tweet he responded to no doubt got some autistic flak from gamers, you pretty much nailed the head. No one wants to really juggle a lot of shit for what can end up being a handful of games if Steam houses the same thing. Refunds are another thing since there's some shit that might look interesting but in the end aren't really worth HD space and money and if Epic doesn't offer refunds, that's another reason for one not to bother.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 8, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> This fucking guy.
> 
> For a moment let's ignore that each Steamlike platform has its own issues, use lots of HD space to install, and and can cause incompatibility issues between one another, and that each requires its own login and litany of nonsense to deal with and more companies to potentially have your goddamn credit card information.
> 
> ...


Some angry pedo shielding faggot who hates capitalism and fun doesn't know how business works? Color me shocked!


----------



## c-no (Dec 29, 2018)

Gr0bi sperging over John Cleese being an outdated fossil.


 
http://archive.md/HTTFb

I don't know much about Cleese but I do remember from a German fellow that a stereotype about Germans is that they really love to complain. Gr0bi may as well fit that mold with all the complaints we see in this thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 29, 2018)

c-no said:


> Gr0bi sperging over John Cleese being an outdated fossil.



Any evidence whatsoever Cleese even said this?

Just because some idiot posts a picture of someone and captions it with some made up quote doesn't mean they ever actually said it.


----------



## c-no (Dec 29, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Any evidence whatsoever Cleese even said this?
> 
> Just because some idiot posts a picture of someone and captions it with some made up quote doesn't mean they ever actually said it.


I'd ask any Brit-bong Kiwi familiar with Cleese if such a line was said. Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if these are words being circlejerked by spergs that think they are making some witty comeback at Cleese.

Edit: A quick Google search is not bringing much beyond the quoted Tweet being the first search result.
There is this from Cleese though:
https://twitter.com/johncleese/status/1015886273482027014?lang=en


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 29, 2018)

c-no said:


> Gr0bi sperging over John Cleese being an outdated fossil.
> View attachment 625912
> http://archive.md/HTTFb
> 
> I don't know much about Cleese but I do remember from a German fellow that a stereotype about Germans is that they really love to complain. Gr0bi may as well fit that mold with all the complaints we see in this thread.



You know what's an interesting thing about the comedians of the previous generations? Left, Right, and Center, fucking great and fucking awful, they all fucking hated political correctness. John Belushi hated it. Jeff Foxworthy hated it. George Carlin hated it. Denis Leary hated it. Larry the Cable Guy hated it. Sam Kinison hated it. John Candy hated it. Ted Nugent hated it. Dane Cook hated it. Carlos Mencina hated it. Jerry Seinfeld hated it. 

Many of the greats who are still alive _still fucking hate it_, like John Cleese and Chris Rock.

That's a sort of interesting coincidence, isn't it? All of the veterans from the previous three fucking generations of comedy - wildly different styles, political stripes and ideologies, different ways of telling jokes and stories, and yet every single goddamn one saw political correctness as an existential threat to the artform that deserved derision, ridicule, and scorn.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 30, 2018)

John Cleese spent years in therapy and it ruined his funny, so it wouldn't astonish me if he said it.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 31, 2018)

You could ban everyone this dude hates from Twitter and he'd still be angry.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 31, 2018)

trombonista said:


> You could ban everyone this dude hates from Twitter and he'd still be angry.


He runs on pure anger because that's all he has. Let him stew in it and let his own anger destroy his heart.


----------



## c-no (Dec 31, 2018)

trombonista said:


> You could ban everyone this dude hates from Twitter and he'd still be angry.





REGENDarySumanai said:


> He runs on pure anger because that's all he has. Let him stew in it and let his own anger destroy his heart.


I mentioned before about a fellow from Germany telling me how Germans have a sort of stereotype in being complainers. Grobi may as well take that to eleven, maybe even further with him drinking sugary drinks such as Monster.


----------



## Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th (Jan 2, 2019)

I get the feeling this guy constantly shits himself in fits of rage. Especially now that he and Shrimpy are buddies.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 2, 2019)

Twain once said that anger is an acid that will ultimately do more harm to the vessel in which it is stored than to anything on which it is poured.


----------



## c-no (Jan 7, 2019)

Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th said:


> I get the feeling this guy constantly shits himself in fits of rage. Especially now that he and Shrimpy are buddies.


Considering he's buddies with Shrimpy, it would make one wonder how much they could share in common.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 9, 2019)

c-no said:


> Considering he's buddies with Shrimpy, it would make one wonder how much they could share in common.



I'm not saying Pete's a pedophile but he's at minimum an apologist (Rapp... Butts... Chris McGee... I sense a pattern) and it wouldn't be shocking if he had hidden fucked up fetishes or has sexually harassed women at some point.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 9, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'm not saying Pete's a pedophile but he's at minimum an apologist (Rapp... Butts... Chris McGee... I sense a pattern) and it wouldn't be shocking if he had hidden fucked up fetishes or has sexually harassed women at some point.


I wouldn't be surprised at that revelation either. He definitely has skeletons in the closet that he does not want others to know about.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'm not saying Pete's a pedophile but he's at minimum an apologist (Rapp... Butts... Chris McGee... I sense a pattern) and it wouldn't be shocking if he had hidden fucked up fetishes or has sexually harassed women at some point.





REGENDarySumanai said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at that revelation either. He definitely has skeletons in the closet that he does not want others to know about.


Remember that if one were to judge by appearances, what would this mug of Gr0bi say?



 


Spoiler: Full size of the images in tweet





 




Aside from anyone getting the idea that he could look like a pedo, I'm getting the feeling his appearance can either bring to mind a white guy that tries to act like a black guy (all he needs is the clothes) or he's reminding me of a guy from a movie or a game that was a serial killer.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 10, 2019)

c-no said:


> Remember that if one were to judge by appearances, what would this mug of Gr0bi say?
> View attachment 635162
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone else notice he looks _distressingly_ like a young Jared Fogle?


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 10, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> Anyone else notice he looks _distressingly_ like a young Jared Fogle?



Young Jared Fogle was really fat, much like current Jared Fogle.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2019)

Gr0bi weighs in on Comicsgate


 
Can't wait for people like him, Matt_Myers, and others to say that the pro-side either can't have spergy women or say how they must all be "self-loathing" or "useful idiots".

Can't play Catherine because Grobi finds it transphobic.


 

Sharing this because Grobi retweeted something that reminded me a convo with a leftist friend.


 
If capitalism is right wing, does that mean liberalism and liberals are all right wingers? May as well say all lgbt capitalist and the like must be right wingers. INB4 someone exceptional goes TDS on it.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 11, 2019)

You ever stop and think about how these people must see the world? Like, really, _really_ think about it? 

_Everything_ they don't like is right-wing, everything they hate is part of the same movements and ideologies. Even stuff they previously defended. If something they once liked turns out to have done wrong, they either dismiss it whole hog as enemy propaganda, or attack it vociferously as evil all along, with no middle ground. That includes when one of their own is fucking dragged, as we saw with the CON orbiters. They _have_ to live in fear of one day being on the receiving end of the Social Justice commissariat, yet they cannot, even for a second, allow themselves to show even a shred of weakness, lest the mob descend upon them like a pack of vultures and tear them to shreds.

Fucking depressing way to live a life.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 25, 2019)

c-no said:


> Remember that if one were to judge by appearances, what would this mug of Gr0bi say?
> View attachment 635162
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a series of posts in which he isn't angry.


----------



## c-no (Jan 25, 2019)

trombonista said:


> Wow, a series of posts in which he isn't angry.


It's one of those times that he isn't angry, compared to other times in this thread where he bitches about GOG or tries to dance on TotalBiscuit's grave because of transphobia.


----------



## Next Task (Jan 25, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> They _have_ to live in fear of one day being on the receiving end of the Social Justice commissariat



This is where I disagree. If they were smart, they'd worry about this, but I believe the angrier and/or more extreme ones, like Grobi, believe so fervently that they are in the right that they don't think it could happen to them. And the ones who believe they _could_ make a mistake somehow think that, despite all the evidence of their own behaviour and that of the people they surround themselves with, if they ever were to be wrong they could apologise and would be forgiven. 

But we see it all the time with SJWs, how hard they'll fight to not be wrong. And their self-righteousness shuts out the ability to think that they could ever be hoist by their own petard.


----------



## c-no (Feb 19, 2019)

A minor update in Gr0bi: sone furry Twitter sperg was banned (according to mombot, was over yelling at a furry porn account. Take with salt if needed) and Gr0bi wants mombot, a pro gg sperg on Twitter and doxer of a man who may or may not of actually had his dog flashbanged, to get cancer just like TotalBiscuit.



https://twitter.com/mombot/status/1097640178951155712?s=19
http://archive.fo/1b7wx

The tweet itself however can't be viewed beyond archive since Gr0bi has been suspended.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 19, 2019)

c-no said:


> A minor update in Gr0bi: sone furry Twitter sperg was banned (according to mombot, was over yelling at a furry porn account. Take with salt if needed) and Gr0bi wants mombot, a pro gg sperg on Twitter and doxer of a man who may or may not of actually had his dog flashbanged, to get cancer just like TotalBiscuit.
> View attachment 670629
> https://twitter.com/mombot/status/1097640178951155712?s=19
> http://archive.fo/1b7wx
> ...


Someone thought that Gr0bi was 19 and Gr0bi is eternally butthurt.


Spoiler


----------



## c-no (Feb 19, 2019)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Someone thought that Gr0bi was 19 and Gr0bi is eternally butthurt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Boomer or zoomer age, Gr0bi manages to come off as an angry Deutsch. This also means one less friend for Shrimpy unless they keep contact beyond Twitter.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 19, 2019)

c-no said:


> Boomer or zoomer age, Gr0bi manages to come off as an angry Deutsch. This also means one less friend for Shrimpy unless they keep contact beyond Twitter.


You know the stereotype on how krauts are humorless twits? That's Pete.


----------



## c-no (Feb 20, 2019)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> You know the stereotype on how krauts are humorless twits? That's Pete.


Anything that irks him may as well get him to rant off at. He's done it at Atlus because of some Persona and/or Catherine shit, he's sperged about GOG because of that one intern and GOG supporting Total Biscuit, and then there's this weird autistic dislike of Total Biscuit which has to do with transphobia and whatever else Gr0bi told @Jaiman before blocking the latter.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 20, 2019)

He's been down almost two days now. Must be driving him nuts.

_Good._


----------



## c-no (Feb 20, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> He's been down almost two days now. Must be driving him nuts.
> 
> _Good._


The moment he comes back, he'll sperg in a post on how either Kiwi Farmers, GamerGators, or Mombot andor Mombot's followers were evil fascist trying to deplatform Grobi.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 20, 2019)

c-no said:


> The moment he comes back, he'll sperg in a post on how either Kiwi Farmers, GamerGators, or Mombot andor Mombot's followers were evil fascist trying to deplatform Grobi.


And then he will get hammered again. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Feb 21, 2019)

He's back
https://twitter.com/FullMetalGr0bi


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 21, 2019)

Archeopthryx said:


> He's back
> https://twitter.com/FullMetalGr0bi



Why the fuck does Twitter even bother banning anyone?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 21, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Why the fuck does Twitter even bother banning anyone?


Because Twitter is run by idiots.


----------



## c-no (Feb 21, 2019)

Archeopthryx said:


> He's back
> https://twitter.com/FullMetalGr0bi


And unsurprisingly, he protected his account. Likely bitching about how the "evil nazis" and the like got him suspended.



REGENDarySumanai said:


> Because Twitter is run by idiots.


Idiots likely to get screeched at both sides. Never forget that some people bitch at Jack for siding with Nazis because some furry got banned.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 2, 2019)

Archeopthryx said:


> He's back
> https://twitter.com/FullMetalGr0bi


Tango down, they got him for ban evasion and/or ToS violations, again. http://archive.md/FAsw6

Cow crossover, Christopher is upset.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 2, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Tango down, they got him for ban evasion and/or ToS violations, again. http://archive.md/FAsw6
> 
> Cow crossover, Christopher is upset.
> View attachment 682577


And nothing of value was lost


----------



## Archeopthryx (Mar 2, 2019)

We won't be able to laugh at him now.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 3, 2019)

I give him two days before he crawls back.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Mar 5, 2019)

He's back.


			https://twitter.com/RPGNerdTravis


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 5, 2019)

Archeopthryx said:


> He's back.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/RPGNerdTravis











						You can call me Travis🏳️‍🌈🏴 (@RPGNerdTravis) | Twitter
					

archived 6 Mar 2019 01:33:36 UTC




					archive.fo
				



http://archive.md/GyiHu








						You can call me Travis🏳️‍🌈🏴 on Twitter: "Can't believe how much I …
					

archived 6 Mar 2019 01:34:20 UTC




					archive.fo
				












						You can call me Travis🏳️‍🌈🏴 on Twitter: "Preparations are mostly c…
					

archived 6 Mar 2019 01:35:23 UTC




					archive.fo
				












						You can call me Travis🏳️‍🌈🏴 on Twitter: "I love how this website l…
					

archived 6 Mar 2019 01:36:12 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## c-no (Mar 8, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> You can call me Travis🏳️‍🌈🏴 (@RPGNerdTravis) | Twitter
> 
> 
> archived 6 Mar 2019 01:33:36 UTC
> ...


If he really does have to depend on Twitter for emotional stability, it makes one wonder what sort of problems a guy has to have to rely on social media. Social media where people can eat each other like rabid animals for varying reasons isn't really a great idea and sure Gr0bi here may of made friends and the like but there are better avenues for emotional stability than a place that essentially host people he despises like Lo-Ping, Mombot, various Kiwis, and Total Biscuit fans.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 8, 2019)

c-no said:


> If he really does have to depend on Twitter for emotional stability, it makes one wonder what sort of problems a guy has to have to rely on social media. Social media where people can eat each other like rabid animals for varying reasons isn't really a great idea and sure Gr0bi here may of made friends and the like but there are better avenues for emotional stability than a place that essentially host people he despises like Lo-Ping, Mombot, various Kiwis, and Total Biscuit fans.



Sane people are capable of coping with the existence of people they don't like.  Groobergrabbler is not a sane person.


----------



## Sturmabteilung (Mar 17, 2019)

Good lord I'm glad this idiot is gone for good , nothing but another parasite that won't die after noticing GG was over


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## c-no (Mar 18, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 697995


Should post the full spergings of it.





I can understand problems with Paradox since I hear they release a lot of overpriced DLC according to a Kiwi in one of the video game threads but racist? What is Grobi smoking to consider VTMB racist? Is it due to the portrayals of non-white NPC's in how they sound like Larry or Tseng? The spergings just nothing more than shouting about an imaginary problem.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 19, 2019)

Whiteknighting Chuck Wendigo, who is an insane person who hates civility and professionalism almost as much as "Trevor"












Learn more about Charles here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chuck-wendig-charles-wendig-terribleminds.48930/


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Whiteknighting Chuck Wendigo, who is an insane person who hates civility and professionalism almost as much as "Trevor"



He's not exactly wrong about Disney being a hive of soulless hacks and monsters and perhaps the most evil children's media company in existence.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 20, 2019)

You could show this guy a picture of a puppy and he'd still be angry.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2019)

trombonista said:


> You could show this guy a picture of a puppy and he'd still be angry.



He would call the puppy a Nazi while goose stepping angrily around his basement room.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 20, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He's not exactly wrong about Disney being a hive of soulless hacks and monsters and perhaps the most evil children's media company in existence.



Oh come on, like not having a soul or being an evil piece of shit are crimes to Peter.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Apr 5, 2019)

Yo while we were busy with other things Grobs got suspended again and now ban evading here: https://twitter.com/Tired_Grobi


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 5, 2019)

Cow crossover:


----------



## Hellfire (May 7, 2019)

Cow crossover. After over 7,300 tweets on his current ban evasion account between March 4th and today, Peter has been melting down over the past days and wondering why he is still on Twitter, but of course learns nothing and keeps sperging along.









Crossover


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (May 7, 2019)

Hellfire said:


>





> This website will be the end of me.


To quote a great man: "Hahahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Screen Like Nigga Close Your Eyes Haha"


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 7, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> To quote a great man: "Hahahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Screen Like Nigga Close Your Eyes Haha"


----------



## Jaiman (May 8, 2019)

Nigga made another twitter solely to bitch about how the same website is taking a toll on his mental health. There's no hope for him.


----------



## Jaimas (May 8, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 750381
> 
> View attachment 750380
> 
> ...



That awkward moment when even a perpetually-angry sped like Gr0bi knows ResetERA is cancer


----------



## AnOminous (May 8, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> That awkward moment when even a perpetually-angry sped like Gr0bi knows ResetERA is cancer



I bet he's just angry he got banned there for being too angry of a retard even for REEEtardEra.


----------



## Trombonista (May 10, 2019)

I love how Grobi is seriously considering ditching Twitter and Shrimpy is all, "What about me?" If he truly saw Grobi as a friend, he'd find another way to keep in touch.


----------



## c-no (May 10, 2019)

Jaiman said:


> Nigga made another twitter solely to bitch about how the same website is taking a toll on his mental health. There's no hope for him.


The lack of hope has been there since his first ban. That and getting angry over shit normal people wouldn't care about, like a GOG tweeting about Postal 2 or sperging hard on why a dead Brit having his grave danced on is completely justified.



Jaimas said:


> That awkward moment when even a perpetually-angry sped like Gr0bi knows ResetERA is cancer





AnOminous said:


> I bet he's just angry he got banned there for being too angry of an exceptional individual even for REEEtardEra.


On one hand, REEEEsetEra is a cesspit but on the other hand, even REEEEEsetEra has its own standards in regards to a German man that spergs hard on Twitter.


----------



## Jaiman (May 12, 2019)

Trombonista said:


> I love how Grobi is seriously considering ditching Twitter and Shrimpy is all, "What about me?" If he truly saw Grobi as a friend, he'd find another way to keep in touch.


But that would mean Shrimpy has to lose a follower, it's really important to keep your microblogging clout in check.


----------



## c-no (May 13, 2019)

Jaiman said:


> But that would mean Shrimpy has to lose a follower, it's really important to keep your microblogging clout in check.


It's almost as if they wouldn't bother with other ways of communication like Discord, Steam, or Mastodon. Then again, microblogging clout means getting likes and RT's from others, and Gr0bi may as well doing it partly for that.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 14, 2019)

Grobi had a sudden spike in anger today directed at this site. Apparently we have "forfeited the right to exist":









						Tired and depressed. 🏳️‍🌈🏴 on Twitter: "Anyone who posts on *farms…
					

archived 15 Jun 2019 02:52:59 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Grobi had a sudden spike in anger today directed at this site. Apparently we have "forfeited the right to exist":
> View attachment 800934
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it the completely insignificant cows who barely even have threads get the maddest and most insane about it?

Too bad Peter is so boring that even being really, really angry isn't enough to make him interesting.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 15, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Grobi had a sudden spike in anger today directed at this site. Apparently we have "forfeited the right to exist":
> View attachment 800934
> 
> 
> ...


A bloo bloo bloo, poor baby.


----------



## Jaimas (Jun 15, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Grobi had a sudden spike in anger today directed at this site. Apparently we have "forfeited the right to exist":
> View attachment 800934
> 
> 
> ...



* States we have no right to exist
* White knighted Sarah Nyberg, self-admitted pedophile
* Fantasizes about violence against people he doesn't like


----------



## c-no (Jun 15, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Why is it the completely insignificant cows who barely even have threads get the maddest and most insane about it?
> 
> Too bad Peter is so boring that even being really, really angry isn't enough to make him interesting.


He is like the other German guy in the subforum in sperging on things they don't like. Part of that sperging only gets a thread because sometimes, they keep touching what they should avoid.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 15, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> * States we have no right to exist
> * White knighted Sarah Nyberg, self-admitted pedophile
> * Fantasizes about violence against people he doesn't like


Neck yourself Peter, you forfeited YOUR right to exist.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Yuusha-sama (Jun 27, 2019)

c-no said:


> He is like the other German guy in the subforum in sperging on things they don't like. Part of that sperging only gets a thread because sometimes, they keep touching what they should avoid.


Who is the other one?
_________________________

Was there a reason why nobody took screenshots of these?
Are they re-uploads?

_*Fremdschämen:*_ to feel ashamed about something someone else has done; to be embarrassed because someone else has embarrassed themself.


			https://twitter.com/Tired_Grobi/status/1140007154088382464
		

https://archive.md/ikTFJ


Spoiler
























			https://twitter.com/Tired_Grobi/status/1140068936416976897
		

https://archive.md/pkNGe


Spoiler





























Was für ein Loser.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 27, 2019)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 818114View attachment 818115View attachment 818118



And somehow, this whiny cum gargling pussy continues to support the Nazi rape factory at Twitter every single day of his life.  Why does he love Hitler so much?  How can he gargle Nazi Jack's wang so hard?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 27, 2019)

He's definitely got the creepy pedophile look down flat.


----------



## c-no (Jun 27, 2019)

Yuusha-sama said:


> Who is the other one?
> _________________________
> 
> Was there a reason why nobody took screenshots of these?
> ...



InnerPartisan. Both are spergs in that they are part of the Rat King subforum where they sperg about gamers being terrible (not that it makes them different by playing video games and sperging a bit about it. Grobi ranted about GoG being pro-GG because of Postal 2 tweet while InnerPartisan told a guy he's been playing games before the guy he tried to dunk was born), complaining about those leaning to the right of them (whether it is a legit Nazi or someone that wouldn't even be a Nazi but still not having their same views), complaining about Kiwi Farms, and even managing to get into slap fights with tards on the other side of a dead video game hashtag known as GamerGate. Also if Gr0bi stook up for Srhbutts, that's another thing he would share in common with InnerPartisan.




AnOminous said:


> And somehow, this whiny cum gargling pussy continues to support the Nazi rape factory at Twitter every single day of his life.  Why does he love Hitler so much?  How can he gargle Nazi Jack's wang so hard?


Despite complaining about the Nazis that Jack loves, a person like Gr0bi can't seem to leave Twitter despite alternatives like Mastodon. Then again, Gr0bi could learn to simply just avoid shit that pisses him off by muting, blocking, and ignoring it.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 27, 2019)

c-no said:


> Gr0bi could learn


>Gr0bi
>learning
Not before the sun grows cold.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 27, 2019)

I think Gr0bi's addicted to anger.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 27, 2019)

Trombonista said:


> I think Gr0bi's addicted to anger.



I think he's addicted to dick.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 28, 2019)

Crosspost, cow crossover. https://archive.fo/QFvQN


----------



## c-no (Jul 2, 2019)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 818114View attachment 818115View attachment 818118


Gr0bi is taking a dub way too seriously, especially when all the other weebs say to go with just subs. As for Shatner, I wouldn't be surprised if this dogpile is nothing more than just crappy hot-takes.



Hellfire said:


> Crosspost, cow crossover. https://archive.fo/QFvQN
> View attachment 818882
> View attachment 818884
> View attachment 818881


Jack may as well be the ultimate centrist in the eyes of some people. Nazi lovers to some, libtard cuck to others. And even with all of his impotent rage, Gr0bi will still likely crawl back to Twitter after his next ban despite decrying the site and its owner as Nazis.


----------



## Pizza Box (Jul 5, 2019)

"I'm tired of this garbage fucking website abusing these people!"

Maybe get off the website then if you hate it so much.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 5, 2019)

Singe said:


> "I'm tired of this garbage fucking website abusing these people!"
> 
> Maybe get off the website then if you hate it so much.


The only way he's getting off is when he dies from an anger induced heart attack.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Jul 31, 2019)

https://archive.md/yAfZM





						Twitter / Account Suspended
					

From breaking news and entertainment to sports and politics, get the full story with all the live commentary.




					twitter.com
				






Notice me Pewdiepie senpai uwu
-Gr0bi


----------

